# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  ravvedimento per contributi Inps

## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

come si calcola il ravvedimento per contributi Inps dipendenti, agenti di commercio o altro non versati alla scadenza? Dopo varie ricerche mi sembra di capire che, a riguardo, ci sia un pò di confusione. C'è chi dice che non va calcolato, si versano i soli contributi ed eventualmente ci penserà l'Inps a calcolare e richiedere eventuali sanzioni e interessi. D'altra parte c'è chi sostiene che invece va calcolato ma con modalità e aliquote diverse rispetto agli altri tributi. Proviamo tutti insieme a chiarire l'argomento? Grazie a chi vorrà contribuire :Smile:

----------


## Bomber

I contributi INPS non sono ravvedibili. E' l'ente stesso che invia avviso bonario.

----------


## s.antonelli

Considera poi che l'inps non chiede delle gran cifre..praticamente gli interessi e basta...

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

vi ringrazio tantissimo per le risposte. Quindi mi confermate che posso versare i contributi oltre la scadenza e attendere che sia l' Inps a comunicare interessi e sanzioni?

----------


## Bomber

Esattamente.

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

> Esattamente.

  grazie mille

----------


## Damy.C

I contributi Inps non sono ravvedibili. 
Versa il contributo così com'è, poi sarà l'inps stesso a chiederti la differenza (gli interessi appunto);
Se vogliamo essere precisi precisi fino all'estremo, (evitando così anche le successive richieste da parte dell'ente), prima di versare i contributi puoi fare come spesso ho fatto io: Chiami l'inps e ti fai dare la nuova codeline comprensiva anche degli interessi fino al giorno in cui effettui il versamento in ritardo. Così regolarizzi la situazione immediatamente. 
Ciao.

----------


## Bomber

> I contributi Inps non sono ravvedibili. 
> Versa il contributo così com'è, poi sarà l'inps stesso a chiederti la differenza (gli interessi appunto);
> Se vogliamo essere precisi precisi fino all'estremo, (evitando così anche le successive richieste da parte dell'ente), prima di versare i contributi puoi fare come spesso ho fatto io: Chiami l'inps e ti fai dare la nuova codeline comprensiva anche degli interessi fino al giorno in cui effettui il versamento in ritardo. Così regolarizzi la situazione immediatamente. 
> Ciao.

  Ma davvero l'INPS ti risponde e ti dà la codeline contestualmente, per telefono???   :Confused:

----------


## Damy.C

Si si. Dopo aver spiegato che il cliente è rimasto indietro con i pagamenti, e dopo aver spiegato le sue buone intenzioni di pagare oggi ed evitare future comunicazioni, mi danno la codeline nuova e l'importo preciso al centesimo. Così facendo evito anche i soliti grattacapi che potrebbero capitare in caso di richiesta DURC del cliente, che come sappiamo non viene rilasciato se non si è in regola con tutti i pagamenti, compresi eventuali ritardi.

----------

